# St Barts Forums > Meetings in SBH (and elsewhere) >  >  Lunch with friends at their villa

## didier

SB Honey,her husband henry and a friend from the island vincent giraud & I had a very nice lunch today.  saw a preview from their terrace of the upcoming race this week.

----------


## cec1

Nice shots!  Looks like a fun luncheon.

----------


## amyb

I thought I was watching THE RACE today. When is it officially the race day, Diana?

----------


## KevinS

Amy, the schedule is on page 5 of today's Le News, and also available in the online version in the Le News app. The latest version of the app is actually usable. The first race is tomorrow, but there's no notice of the course or the start time.

There is also info on http://stbarthcatacup.com/gbr/

----------


## didier

> I thought I was watching THE RACE today. When is it officially the race day, Diana?



I think the first offical race is tomorrow amy.

----------


## amyb

Thanks.

----------


## JEK



----------


## Rosita

it's good to see Mr Giraud in good compagnie ..he realy a nice guy

----------


## didier

yes he is a very nice person rosita.  he is funny, witty and down to earth.  he lost his wife in June of this year, they had been married for over fifty years.  he also has a house on the beach in lorient, not too far from villa les basses.

----------


## Rosita

I know that ..he was Also my dad good friend

----------


## JEK

> 




Another sponsor with a crew member from Denmark.

----------


## stbartshopper

Looks like a wonderful Villa and lunch. We presume that is baked Brie? Enjoy the races.

----------


## andynap

Nice

----------


## sbhlvr

Nice to see you the other night.  Your luncheon looks so relaxing. 
Hope you have an eventless return trip. Linda Robert Jim and Diane had problems with their connections at JFK. First they were told fog. Then when they arrived there,a gate attendant said it was security threats. From what Linda told me, Jim and Diane had to wait until 1:30 a.m.  Linda and Robert rented a car and drove to the DC area.

----------

